# my try at the moon!



## ghache (May 20, 2010)

taken with my 18-105. 

i really need a telephoto lens.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 20, 2010)

What settings? Moon shots can be tricky.. i found that out. Good job with your (assuming) first shot!


----------



## ghache (May 20, 2010)

*Exposure:**0.003 sec (1/320)**Aperture:**f/5.6**Focal Length:**105 mm**ISO Speed:*200
on manual


----------



## magkelly (May 20, 2010)

That's impressive. Shots like this are why I'd kill for a decent DSLR. My Fuji just can't take a decent shot like this of the moon. I have tried with and without the lenses I have at all the right settings and it still never quite works. I can do some night photography, but apparently nothing like this.


----------



## ghache (May 20, 2010)

magkelly said:


> That's impressive. Shots like this are why I'd kill for a decent DSLR. My Fuji just can't take a decent shot like this of the moon. I have tried with and without the lenses I have at all the right settings and it still never quite works. I can do some night photography, but apparently nothing like this.


 

i was really impress myself with the result. i zoomed my 18-105 all the way to 105mm. the moon looked like a dot on the orignial picture.  i probably croped out 90 % of the picture.


----------



## haynchinook334 (May 24, 2010)

Might have to try this. Nice shot.


----------

